# 3TB Bolt Successful but 6TB Bolt Failed!



## bpunc

Is it because MFSR ver. 1002 needs to be updated to work with 6TB (4TB is currently the max)? I'm getting the following errors (see screenshots). I used an enclosure to attach the drive directly to the mobo http://www.erebos.net/2015/10/tivo-bolt-hard-disk-upgrade-and-take-apart/ and Rosswalker's guide.


----------



## fcfc2

bpunc said:


> Is it because MFSR ver. 1002 needs to be updated to work with 6TB (4TB is currently the max)? I'm getting the following errors (see screenshots). I used an enclosure to attach the drive directly to the mobo http://www.erebos.net/2015/10/tivo-bolt-hard-disk-upgrade-and-take-apart/ and Rosswalker's guide.


Hi,
I would be suspicious about either the connector you are using or enclosure itself. Can you give a bit more detail on what it is and exactly how it connects? Does the enclosure have a separate power supply? Is the connection just a sata cable? Did you test the drive in the enclosure on a PC?


----------



## bpunc

I'm using this enclosure http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Alumi...w_p_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=13852C8PV5AN98XFBVQD with a 3TB HD for a week now and it's fine. All I did was switch it out with a 6TB drive and I get errors...so connections are fine.


----------



## ThAbtO

bpunc said:


> I'm using this enclosure http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Alumi...w_p_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=13852C8PV5AN98XFBVQD with a 3TB HD for a week now and it's fine. All I did was switch it out with a 6TB drive and I get errors...so connections are fine.


I think that USB enclosure does not support drives 4TB and larger, even though its reading the 6TB on the first screen.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

If it, the enclosure, reads the 3tb properly it will read anything larger. You need a different format for over 4tb though.


----------



## bpunc

ThAbtO said:


> I think that USB enclosure does not support drives 4TB and larger, even though its reading the 6TB on the first screen.


 I'll try a different enclosure (DVRDADDY) that supports 6TB drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

I used this USB adapter for a 4TB drive. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPGYNV4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## ggieseke

Is the operating system up to date? If it's a brand new Bolt you need to let it update using the original drive before putting any drive over 3TB in it.


----------



## bpunc

ggieseke said:


> Is the operating system up to date? If it's a brand new Bolt you need to let it update using the original drive before putting any drive over 3TB in it.


Software Version: 20.5.6.RC21-USC-11-849 Just a note before doing all this 3tb/6tb testing, I did get the 4tb laptop drive to work until it crashed!


----------



## fcfc2

bpunc said:


> Software Version: 20.5.6.RC21-USC-11-849 Just a note before doing all this 3tb/6tb testing, I did get the 4tb laptop drive to work until it crashed!


Hi,
According the manufactures support site, https://www.sabrent.com/category/hard-drive-enclosures/EC-UEIS7/ that enclosure is only rated to support up to 2 TB drives. Not withstanding that you have some larger drives that "worked", I would suggest you consider taking the advice of those recommending that you look for an enclosure which is rated to support 6TB drives. There are plenty of devices out there that choke on these larger drives including NAS's and numerous USB adapters. The only other thing I can suggest is to contact the manufacturer to see if some type of firmware update is available. If you can figure some other way to power the drive you could also try a straight SATA connection from the Bolt.
EDIT: Here is one that has esata and is supposed to support 6TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...47&cm_re=6tb_enclosure-_-17-182-247-_-Product


----------



## bpunc

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> According the manufactures support site, https://www.sabrent.com/category/hard-drive-enclosures/EC-UEIS7/ that enclosure is only rated to support up to 2 TB drives. Not withstanding that you have some larger drives that "worked", I would suggest you consider taking the advice of those recommending that you look for an enclosure which is rated to support 6TB drives. There are plenty of devices out there that choke on these larger drives including NAS's and numerous USB adapters. The only other thing I can suggest is to contact the manufacturer to see if some type of firmware update is available. If you can figure some other way to power the drive you could also try a straight SATA connection from the Bolt.
> EDIT: Here is one that has esata and is supposed to support 6TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...47&cm_re=6tb_enclosure-_-17-182-247-_-Product


Look at my previous post (#6)...DVRDADDY!!!


----------



## bpunc

Still think MFSR 1002 needs update for 6TB because I use the SAME enclosure with 4TB drive and it's successful! See my screen shots below.


----------



## ggieseke

bpunc said:


> Still think MFSR 1002 needs update for 6TB because I use the SAME enclosure with 4TB drive and it's successful! See my screen shots below.


It's possible that Bolts do something weird to the partition table when it comes to 6TB drives that is throwing mfsr off. I don't have a Bolt to test it one way or the other, and I'm not sure that anyone has tried it before.

If you can copy the first 16 sectors with a hex editor like HxD or iBored and post them I may be able to figure out what's going on.


----------



## bpunc

ggieseke said:


> It's possible that Bolts do something weird to the partition table when it comes to 6TB drives that is throwing mfsr off. I don't have a Bolt to test it one way or the other, and I'm not sure that anyone has tried it before.
> 
> If you can copy the first 16 sectors with a hex editor like HxD or iBored and post them I may be able to figure out what's going on.


Is this what you need, I'm not familiar with iBored?


----------



## fcfc2

bpunc said:


> Look at my previous post (#6)...DVRDADDY!!!


I'm sorry to upset you but after finding the DVRDADDY website I couldn't find anything but an "expander" which included an unidentified 6TB hd for about $360+. If there is just an enclosure that supports 6TB drives like the one you have already been using, I must have missed it. Please provide a link if you have it.
I therefore provided a link to one on a well known online supplier which did have one for roughly $36 to aid either you or someone else reading this link. 
Your hypothesis that the problem is with the msfr software, would be better supported, if the only device you had tried it with was actually specified to work with 6TB drives, not 2TB max. Not sure what the "!!!!" is all about?


----------



## ggieseke

bpunc said:


> Is this what you need, I'm not familiar with iBored?


You're on the right track. Copy & paste the first 8192 bytes to a new file and upload it.

This dock is very affordable and works great on 6TB drives.

http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Lay-Flat-Docking-Station-Supports/dp/B00APP6694


----------



## sangs

bpunc said:


> I'm using this enclosure http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Alumi...w_p_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=13852C8PV5AN98XFBVQD with a 3TB HD for a week now and it's fine. All I did was switch it out with a 6TB drive and I get errors...so connections are fine.


Did you have to modify the external HD enclosure in any way? Or did you just plug the cable into it the eSATA connection normally? I'm thinking of doing this.


----------



## fcfc2

sangs said:


> Did you have to modify the external HD enclosure in any way? Or did you just plug the cable into it the eSATA connection normally? I'm thinking of doing this.


If the enclosure supports esata, you will probably need something like this, http://www.ebay.com/itm/6ft-SATA-6-...750173?hash=item35e0eac9dd:g:YS4AAOSwrklVd1~p 
but with perhaps a shorter length.


----------



## bpunc

sangs said:


> Did you have to modify the external HD enclosure in any way? Or did you just plug the cable into it the eSATA connection normally? I'm thinking of doing this.


I'm not using the eSATA connection instead I removed the SATA connector on the motherboard and replace it with SATA to eSATA cable. Enclosure is used as is.


----------



## sangs

bpunc said:


> I'm not using the eSATA connection instead I removed the SATA connector on the motherboard and replace it with SATA to eSATA cable. Enclosure is used as is.


Thanks man. I'm having a helluva time trying to find a right-angle SATA to eSATA cable. Any links?


----------



## bpunc

sangs said:


> Thanks man. I'm having a helluva time trying to find a right-angle SATA to eSATA cable. Any links?


http://www.addonics.com/products/aasa90l6i-e.php


----------



## bpunc

ggieseke said:


> You're on the right track. Copy & paste the first 8192 bytes to a new file and upload it.
> 
> This dock is very affordable and works great on 6TB drives.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Lay-Flat-Docking-Station-Supports/dp/B00APP6694


Can you walk me with the steps? I don't know how to do this? My iBored version is 1.1.19 (Mac)


----------



## sangs

bpunc said:


> http://www.addonics.com/products/aasa90l6i-e.php


Thanks. That's not nearly long enough, unfortunately.


----------



## ggieseke

bpunc said:


> Can you walk me with the steps? I don't know how to do this? My iBored version is 1.1.19 (Mac)


I use HxD, so I'm not familiar with iBored either. Paging jmbach...


----------



## bpunc

ggieseke said:


> I use HxD, so I'm not familiar with iBored either. Paging jmbach...


I got a hold of HxD...is this the format you want?


----------



## ggieseke

bpunc said:


> I got a hold of HxD...is this the format you want?


That's good. Let me look it over...


----------



## fcfc2

ggieseke said:


> That's good. Let me look it over...


Any insights on this one?


----------



## ggieseke

fcfc2 said:


> Any insights on this one?


Not really. The partition table looks OK, so I would need the whole drive to even try to debug it any further.

I could probably create a virtual 6TB drive, copy a 500GB Bolt image to it, and expand it to the full 6TB with mfsr. Getting that back on a physical drive will take some thought, and I think only 2 or 3 people have ever tried to go past 4TB on a Bolt since there aren't any 2.5" drives larger than that.


----------



## jmbach

Looking at the pictures in the opening post, it looks like something is not right. Does not MFSR usually report the drive size and currently recording space size?


----------



## ggieseke

jmbach said:


> Looking at the pictures in the opening post, it looks like something is not right. Does not MFSR usually report the drive size and currently recording space size?


It only lists the currently formatted size if the existing file system doesn't have any problems like partitions over 2TB.

In any case, you got me to dig back into the code and I found the problem with Bolt drives over 4TB. I just added version 1.0.0.3 in post #2 of the main mfsr thread.

bpunc was right.


----------



## jmbach

What I mean is that if you look at this post. The first set of photos where Windows did not read the drive correctly, MFSR opening screen looks similar to the photo in the opening post. The second set of photos in that post where Windows read the drive correctly, MFSR opening screen looks similar to what I would expect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach

ggieseke said:


> It only lists the currently formatted size if the existing file system doesn't have any problems like partitions over 2TB.
> 
> In any case, you got me to dig back into the code and I found the problem with Bolt drives over 4TB. I just added version 1.0.0.3 in post #2 of the main mfsr thread.
> 
> bpunc was right.


Hmm. Ok. At least I thought for the Roamio, it would list the drive size and currently active recording space no matter what. But it has been awhile since I used MFSR and my mind might be fuzzy on that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bpunc

The update 1.0.0.3 does work for 6TB Bolt...getting over 900 hrs HD recording...thanks!!!


----------



## cwicomputers

so when all of you are doing these drive upgrades are u install drive back into bolt or are you using external enclosure?


----------



## ThAbtO

Internal replacements are more reliable than using an external drive. The only external drive supported are the 500MB and 1TB Tivo approved.


----------



## bpunc

cwicomputers said:


> so when all of you are doing these drive upgrades are u install drive back into bolt or are you using external enclosure?


Using external enclosure.


----------



## ggieseke

From what I've seen, almost all of the Bolt upgrades so far have been using 2.5" internal drives.


----------



## fcfc2

ThAbtO said:


> Internal replacements are more reliable than using an external drive. The only external drive supported are the 500MB and 1TB Tivo approved.


Agreed, but this discussion is referring to using a full sized (3.5") 6TB drive as the only drive in the Bolt. The method used was with an external enclosure with an esata port. The connection to the Bolt is via a sata to esata cable after slightly modifying the Bolt case to allow the sata-esata to feed the external enclosure. The esata port on the Bolt is not being used.


----------



## ggieseke

fcfc2 said:


> Agreed, but this discussion is referring to using a full sized (3.5") 6TB drive as the only drive in the Bolt. The method used was with an external enclosure with an esata port. The connection to the Bolt is via a sata to esata cable after slightly modifying the Bolt case to allow the sata-esata to feed the external enclosure. The esata port on the Bolt is not being used.


And there can't be very many 6TB, external single-drive Bolts yet. MFSR 1.0.0.3 has only been out for a week and the first successful test that I'm aware of only happened 4 days ago..

P.S. Thanks to bpunc for trying the patched version even though I wasn't very helpful at first.


----------



## primaryforce

bpunc said:


> Using external enclosure.


Hi bpunc. What external enclosure are you using for the 6TB 3.5 inch drive and did you notch the Bolt case to run the SATA cable? What cable would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## bpunc

primaryforce said:


> Hi bpunc. What external enclosure are you using for the 6TB 3.5 inch drive and did you notch the Bolt case to run the SATA cable? What cable would you recommend? Thanks!


Enclosure: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KGNXTE
Cable: http://www.addonics.com/products/aasa90l6i-e.php


----------



## primaryforce

Thanks bpunc for your response. Did you cut a notch in your Tivo Bolt for the SATA to eSATA cable to exit the Bolt? That cable seems very short but is it long enough to still access the the power plug to the Bolt without the external drive getting in the way? I will probably go with a 3.5 inch 4TB WD Red 5400 RPM and clone this to the existing internal Seagate 4TB 2.5 to avoid having to contact Comcast to configure the Cable card. I think that 4TB will be sufficient capacity and hopefully this will resolve my reboot issues.

Thanks again,

Primaryforce


----------



## bpunc

primaryforce said:


> Thanks bpunc for your response. Did you cut a notch in your Tivo Bolt for the SATA to eSATA cable to exit the Bolt? That cable seems very short but is it long enough to still access the the power plug to the Bolt without the external drive getting in the way? I will probably go with a 3.5 inch 4TB WD Red 5400 RPM and clone this to the existing internal Seagate 4TB 2.5 to avoid having to contact Comcast to configure the Cable card. I think that 4TB will be sufficient capacity and hopefully this will resolve my reboot issues.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Primaryforce


Yes, I did cut a hole for sata cable (6" cable is enough).


----------



## mark1958

bpunc said:


> Enclosure: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KGNXTE
> Cable: http://www.addonics.com/products/aasa90l6i-e.php


Do you know if anyone makes a round cable in the same configuration as the one you used? just think it might give it a little cleaner look.


----------



## bpunc

mark1958 said:


> Do you know if anyone makes a round cable in the same configuration as the one you used? just think it might give it a little cleaner look.


I couldn't find one with Google search. Besides I didn't care about a "cleaner look" since my Bolt is inside a cabinet.


----------



## jmbach

I found this cable but it is 6 foot long.


----------



## mark1958

bpunc said:


> I couldn't find one with Google search. Besides I didn't care about a "cleaner look" since my Bolt is inside a cabinet.


Don't get me wrong I believe with a dremel tool and a cut-off wheel I could make a nice looking slot, and more than acceptable looking finished project.



jmbach said:


> I found this cable but it is 6 foot long.


I seen this one on Amazon, I'm just not sure that I need 6 foot of cable and it does not have the 90 degree angle connector on the sata end, I'm not sure if the case would bind on the cable without the angle connector.

Thanks to both of you for your input, I may just be over thinking the whole thing' but the one thing I do know is the 6-P rule (prior planing prevents piss poor performance) Thanks again Mark


----------



## tivoyahoo

bpunc said:


> I'm using this enclosure http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Alumi...w_p_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=13852C8PV5AN98XFBVQD with a 3TB HD for a week now and it's fine. All I did was switch it out with a 6TB drive and I get errors...so connections are fine.


bpunc, did you later take the Sabrent out of the picture? Specs say 2TB:
https://www.sabrent.com/product/EC-UEIS7/
but sounds like it worked with a 3TB, but not a 6TB?

and then you changed to the Rosewill RX-358 enclosure, right?


bpunc said:


> Enclosure: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KGNXTE
> Cable: http://www.addonics.com/products/aasa90l6i-e.php


And what are thoughts on this enclosure:
Rosewill Armer RX304-APU3-35B
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182316

Are there other enclosures that are 4TB+ capable and good candidates? Thanks


----------



## bpunc

The enclosure I bought from Amazon has been working solidly so far (4TB). I even bought another enclosure just in case it fails. The Newegg enclosure seems to be a newer model...specs are great...give it a try.


----------



## tivoyahoo

bpunc said:


> The enclosure I bought from Amazon has been working solidly so far (4TB). I even bought another enclosure just in case it fails. The Newegg enclosure seems to be a newer model...specs are great...give it a try.


A difference between the Rosewill RX-358 and ROSEWILL ARMER RX304-APU3-35B appears to be the variable fan speed control on the latter. Just an on/off switch for the fan on the RX-358 correct? and no led temp display on the front of the RX-358, correct? That's what it appears but I'm confused on the 358 versions - see below.

the 304 specs say:
"LCD displays internal operating temperature. -Overheating alarm exceeding set temperature (60C/140F+/-7%). -Available temperature setting for variable fan speed."

And the specs of the 304 specifically say 6TB:
http://www.rosewill.com/rosewill-ar...isplay-panel.html#product_tabs_Specifications

although I'm wondering if it could do 8TB if I upgrade to that capacity down the line. *Is there a proven 8TB enclosure?*

But there are TCF reports of Bolt success with the 358 so it looks like it has a good track record, but which one - v1 or v2? So at the same time there are some confusing things as far as the 358.

First your amazon link gives model code RX-358 U3C BLK, but there is also a V2 model on the rosewill website - see below.

Here's a link on what I'm calling the V1, although it doesn't say V1 but appends U3C (so usb3??) on model number:
SKU:	17-182-247 Model No:	RX-358 U3C BLK
http://www.rosewill.com/rosewill-rx...um-plastic-black-sata-i-ii-usb-3-0-esata.html

and interesting that page says 4TB and USB 3.0 whereas the V2 shows only as USB 2.0 which seems odd if it's the later version:

and then the V2 page:
SKU:	17-173-042
Model No:	RX-358 V2 BLK
http://www.rosewill.com/rosewill-rx...ternal-enclosure-with-internal-80-mm-fan.html

And when I look at specs for ROSEWILL RX-358 V2 I see 3TB capacity (not 4TB like the v1):
http://www.rosewill.com/rosewill-rx...ternal-enclosure-with-internal-80-mm-fan.html

And then the Sabrent EC-UEIS7 appears to be the same aluminum enclosure as the Rosewill so it might be the same Taiwan source but just rebranded, but the port positions on the back of the Sabrent appear different than the Rosewill, although maybe the Sabrent internals match the v2 and I'm only seeing v1 photos. Or maybe the sabrent internal hardware is indeed different and only the outer shells are the same.

*and then the firmware, which is clearly a Taiwan source for Rosewill, may be the real key to unlocking the capacity to higher levels.*

But going by the specs, the V2 appears to have the same capacity issue as the sabrent, which says 2TB. but from posts on TCF, it looks like users are blowing past 3TB with the 358. But again, it looks like there is a Version 1 & Ver 2 of the RX-358 so I'm confused on that. And _maybe I've got it backwards and V2 is a downgrade (if you go by published specs) of the v1 and not an upgrade??_ Or maybe the U3C is the later model?

for the ver2 I found this:
downloadable/firmwares/RX-358HD348JSC.zip
which I downloaded but the included pdf says nothing about the update being an increase in capacity. looks to be a chip update as far as the usb host I'm guessing. did you apply that firmware? does it take the 358 v2 up to 6tb capacity do you know? or even 8TB? Or maybe you have the v1? does it say on the label? or have SKU:	17-182-247 or 17-173-042 ?

the firmware update for v2 looks to be 69.12.01 ? do you know what you are running?

and then the firmware download for the v1 looks to have numbering starting with 63, not 69, so again I'd think the v2 would have higher capacity based on being newer model (presumably) and higher number firmware. but the specs say different, but who knows. _hence the post to find out what users are having success with and exactly which model and firmware._

I can pick up the Sabrent from my local electronics store for considerably cheaper than the Rosewills which seem to be online only. And am wondering if with the right firmware I'm good to go. And if not, I can return it easily. but you said _you had the Sabrent, so I'm wondering is it a confirmed no go? did you try firmware update on Sabrent?

Hopefully some other posters can share on what the best enclosure option is currently and can sort out the v1 versus v2 question on the 358 along with firmware versions. thanks._


----------

